# What's wrong with my Look?



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I was on a group ride a couple of weeks ago, when all of a sudden, my 555 starts feeling "squirrely" to me. By that, I mean when sitting in the saddle If I shake the handlebars, the whole bike twists quite a bit. It has perhaps 6500-7000 miles on it, possibly a bit more.

I took it home and made sure the headset was tight, changed from my lightweight wheels to a brand new Mavic Aksium Race wheelset, pulled the seatpost and inspected it and the frame for cracks - none found. When I get back on, it still feels all squirmish. The only thing I found that was obviously wrong was that the rear brakes spin a little bit. It seems that the retaining piece that the brake bolt slides into has come loose - I'm assuming that it's normally bonded to the carbon and is not supposed to turn.

Any suggestion from anybody out there?

EDIT: Posted into the wrenching forum, as that seems more appropriate: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=242055


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

have you looked at your BB and cranks? loose chain ring bolt?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

double post, forum played up, sorry..


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cracked frame? Look closely for cracks!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Have you removed the fork completely and inspected for cracks on the steerer tube? Didn't sound like you did. If it's feeling squirrely then the forks may be the culprit.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Headset properly adjusted?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Make sure the wheels are all the way down in the drop outs.


----------

